# Fashion Fair



## asand69 (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello -

What are your thoughts on Fashion fair products?  Are they still selling, these days everyone is wearing MAC.

Thanks


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 10, 2009)

fashion fair isn't a bad brand, their lipsticks and lipglosses are very nice. The foundations are very heavy but they have a wide range of shades. They still sell products but unless you live in an area with a large black population you won't find it.


----------



## mc101 (Apr 10, 2009)

Fashion Fair was the first department store makeup that I tried and I really thought it would become my HG makeup seeing how it is marketed to woc. I bought the foundation and I really wanted to love it, but it made my face an orangey, oily mess!! Now, my mom loves this foundation and it seems to work pretty well for her (this is the only department store makeup she wears.)  

Unhappy with FF, I tried Clinique, after that I started wearing MAC foundation.  I wore MAC for about two years--then I tried Prescriptives. Prescriptives is my HG foundation!! I love MAC for its vast array of beautiful colors in eyeshadows, blushes, lipstick, lipgloss, and brushes.


----------



## RebekahR (Apr 10, 2009)

agreed not a bad brand

here you will find it in department stores in certain areas... my mum swears by it.. still!

Think its pretty old school.. nowdays you can buy drugstore foundation thats a perfect match..

the foundation stick is super heavy I found..benefits version comes in gorgeous colours..lot lighter and available anywhere!


----------



## LadyLibra_36! (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gabi03* 

 
_fashion fair isn't a bad brand, their lipsticks and lipglosses are very nice. The foundations are very heavy but they have a wide range of shades. They still sell products but unless you live in an area with a large black population you won't find it._

 
what she said....

I live in Miami, FL and I have to go to Macy's @ Southland (aka Cutler Ridge Mall if I want Fashion Fair)! There isn't even an option to purchase on the Fashion Fair website. I grew up playing in my Mom's magenta mist lippy because it smelled sooooooo darn good...like what? I have nary a clue
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 just smelt real good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A former roommate used to wear Ole Orange to death. 

I have a couple of favorites myself and they are the light brown and dark plum lip liners, golden sunset and winterberry eye shadows. Fashion Fair has carried most of their products forever and a day and the newest products are from '08...oye! It's nostalgic to buy Fashion Fair makeup especially when, like myself, your makeup collection consist of MAC, Bobbie Brown, Lancome, Estee Lauder, L'Oreal, Revlon and on and on. However, none of these remind me of my childhood like Fashion Fair or Flori Roberts or Iman for that matter....ah, the good ole' days. 

Happy Fashion Fair shopping!


----------



## msaaronlerey (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not a fashion fair fan. I don't find the quality of the skincare or face products (foundation/concealor etc) to be any better than drugstore brands. They're marketing to deeper skintones is good but most lines have greatly expanded their palette to include shades that work for us.


----------



## J.MAC'n (Apr 24, 2009)

I always think of old women, wearing dark mahogany lipstick when I think of fashion fair, their products seem so outdated...Im surprised they havent tried to revitalize their marketing campaign yet...nobody remembers or really knows them anymore.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 24, 2009)

Johnson's Publishing Company, the owners of Fashion Fair, along with Ebony and Jet Magazines is in serious financial turmoil.  Fashion Fairs Marketing of its products is lousy. They have yet to realize that their 60 to 70 year old market is dying out.  This company has made no attempt to try to target the Generation X nor Generation Y market base.


----------



## L281173 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLibra_36!* 

 
_what she said....

I live in Miami, FL and I have to go to Macy's @ Southland (aka Cutler Ridge Mall if I want Fashion Fair)! There isn't even an option to purchase on the Fashion Fair website. I grew up playing in my Mom's magenta mist lippy because it smelled sooooooo darn good...like what? I have nary a clue
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just smelt real good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. A former roommate used to wear Ole Orange to death. 

I have a couple of favorites myself and they are the light brown and dark plum lip liners, golden sunset and winterberry eye shadows. Fashion Fair has carried most of their products forever and a day and the newest products are from '08...oye! It's nostalgic to buy Fashion Fair makeup especially when, like myself, your makeup collection consist of MAC, Bobbie Brown, Lancome, Estee Lauder, L'Oreal, Revlon and on and on. However, none of these remind me of my childhood like Fashion Fair or Flori Roberts or Iman for that matter....ah, the good ole' days. 

Happy Fashion Fair shopping!_

 

I still have Fashion Fair's Bronze Light Lipstick.  I use to like their holiday Gift eyeshadow Collections.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

I used to really like Fashion Fair like 15 years ago.....I have not purchased anything within that time


----------



## crystrill (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyLibra_36!* 

 
_what she said....

I live in Miami, FL and I have to go to Macy's @ Southland (aka Cutler Ridge Mall if I want Fashion Fair)!_

 
Aventura Mall Macy's has FF. They did my makeup for prom. I HATED IT WITH A PASSION. My makeup looked SOOOOO cakey. I was scheduled for MAC to do my makeup but somehow ended up getting it done at FF. I was with my friend (she's on Specktra as well- pnuttbuttajelli) who got hers done by her moms friend or something who worked at FF. I often regret not wiping my makeup off and going to the MAC counter. I think my MAC appt. was made at a too late time (like it was scheduled for 6.30 PM and prom started an hour after that or something). I remember as I was walking out  of Macy's to go home to get ready for prom, is when my appt. was. I remember my friends mom HATED her makeup as well and wiped it off and redid it herself.

Thank you FF for ruining my prom pics. I will NEVER EVER EVER in my life buy ANYTHING from you - EVER!

This was also the start of my MAC addiction. I purchased my first MAC foundation, lipstick, and lipglass for prom. I had to purchase $50 worth of stuff for them to do my makeup, which I purchased before making my appt. for prom, as we all know, never happened.

Oh yeah, my mom use to own their powder and like lipsticks or something. I remember growing up and seeing their pink packaging in my parents bathroom.


----------



## LadyLibra_36! (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Aventura Mall Macy's has FF. They did my makeup for prom. I HATED IT WITH A PASSION. My makeup looked SOOOOO cakey. I was scheduled for MAC to do my makeup but somehow ended up getting it done at FF. I was with my friend (she's on Specktra as well- pnuttbuttajelli) who got hers done by her moms friend or something who worked at FF. I often regret not wiping my makeup off and going to the MAC counter. I think my MAC appt. was made at a too late time (like it was scheduled for 6.30 PM and prom started an hour after that or something). I remember as I was walking out of Macy's to go home to get ready for prom, is when my appt. was. I remember my friends mom HATED her makeup as well and wiped it off and redid it herself.

Thank you FF for ruining my prom pics. I will NEVER EVER EVER in my life buy ANYTHING from you - EVER!

This was also the start of my MAC addiction. I purchased my first MAC foundation, lipstick, and lipglass for prom. I had to purchase $50 worth of stuff for them to do my makeup, which I purchased before making my appt. for prom, as we all know, never happened.

Oh yeah, my mom use to own their powder and like lipsticks or something. I remember growing up and seeing their pink packaging in my parents bathroom._

 
Wow, sorry you had such a horrible m/u experience on your big day. I never did go to my prom and if I did go I wouldn't have been permitted to wear anything but lipgloss, a pinch of blush, and some mascara. 

I didn't know Aventura had a FF counter. Sweet. FF is mostly nostalgia for me. It reminds me sooooo much of my childhood b/c it's what my Mom used. My first roommate, who is 13 yrs older, also wore it...i believe in those times that WOC went to FF b/c it's what they could identify w/as far as m/u.

I wear all types of m/u now from Loreal, MAC, Chanel, Laura Mercier, to Bobbie Brown but I will always have a FF lip pencil or lipstick in my m/u case. I hope that FF stays afloat at least for the clients that still love FF.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *crystrill* 

 
_Aventura Mall Macy's has FF. They did my makeup for prom. I HATED IT WITH A PASSION. My makeup looked SOOOOO cakey. I was scheduled for MAC to do my makeup but somehow ended up getting it done at FF. I was with my friend (she's on Specktra as well- pnuttbuttajelli) who got hers done by her moms friend or something who worked at FF. I often regret not wiping my makeup off and going to the MAC counter. I think my MAC appt. was made at a too late time (like it was scheduled for 6.30 PM and prom started an hour after that or something). I remember as I was walking out of Macy's to go home to get ready for prom, is when my appt. was. I remember my friends mom HATED her makeup as well and wiped it off and redid it herself.

Thank you FF for ruining my prom pics. I will NEVER EVER EVER in my life buy ANYTHING from you - EVER!

This was also the start of my MAC addiction. I purchased my first MAC foundation, lipstick, and lipglass for prom. I had to purchase $50 worth of stuff for them to do my makeup, which I purchased before making my appt. for prom, as we all know, never happened.

Oh yeah, my mom use to own their powder and like lipsticks or something. I remember growing up and seeing their pink packaging in my parents bathroom._

 
I'm so sorry to hear that happened. The only thing that ruined my prom pictures was my evil ex boyfriend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom took me to FF to get my prom makeup done too in '02 (MAC was outta the question) and the lady did a really good job.  The lipgloss was awesome, i loved the sweet plum smell it had. Luckily the stick foundation blended very well, i used that stick up and was actually pretty sad when FF disappeared from Seattle.


----------



## Snootus0722 (Apr 29, 2009)

I remember this stuff, it was my HG in the 80's (high school). It was greasy cakey and orangy lol but I loved it back then. I also remember everyone I hugged...had it on their clothes


----------



## funkychik02 (May 17, 2009)

I used to be really into their lip products in high school. They had a purple that I would wear with EVERYTHING.


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L281173* 

 
_Johnson's Publishing Company, the owners of Fashion Fair, along with Ebony and Jet Magazines is in serious financial turmoil.  Fashion Fairs Marketing of its products is lousy. They have yet to realize that their 60 to 70 year old market is dying out.  This company has made no attempt to try to target the Generation X nor Generation Y market base._

 
if they Fashion Fair advertised more in other magazines I betcha their products would sell a lot better. They only advertise in Jet, Ebony and other african/american magazines...


----------



## LatteQueen (Jun 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Snootus0722* 

 
_I remember this stuff, it was my HG in the 80's (high school). It was greasy cakey and orangy lol but I loved it back then. I also remember everyone I hugged...had it on their clothes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
\
aaahh I remember that...it was a messy mess....lol....


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 20, 2009)

my grandmother's friend used to give me the hand me down fashion fair lipsticks she'd buy that werent her shade, just so i could learn how to use makeup, and i remember thinking everyone used fashion fair. but then when i got better at my makeup and could go out and purchase my own, i thought to visit the fashion fair counter, and there was no one there, in fact the MA for fashion fair was doing double duty for lancome as well...when i asked her about fashion fair products she began to tell me about lancome...yes that's fine but i said fashion fair!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 2, 2009)

My mother is a bit darker than me and a lot of foundations aren't her exact tone so she wanted to try fashion fair. I'm not sure if I should get something for her or not.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 2, 2009)

My mother used to use Fashion Fair and now she uses MAC. Like most of the people here I remember their foundations to be very heavy/oily/greasy. However it was what we had back then. Personally I haven't seen a Fashion Fair counter in years!!!! I know they have to still be in business some where because I attend the Ebony/Fashion Fair fashion show almost every year since I've moved to Miami.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 2, 2009)

I used to go to school in Uxbridge which was a pretty white town back then, in 2000 they opened up this new shopping centre and Debenhams (a big dept store) had a FF stall in there.  I don't think anyone has ever bought anything from there, everytime I go into this Debenhams there is never anyone at the concession and I feel it is a wasted concession, they should have a MAC in there and the items would fly off the shelves.

ETA: That's the only way I know that the brand exists, they have never advertised in any of the mags I've read nor have I seen their concessions anywhere else.


----------

